# *sigh* Petsmart got me yesterday!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Usually whenever I get to go to Petsmart (not too often as its kinda far from me) they never have any ratties...but yesterday they had some cuties! & I really fell for a medium sized fawn & white (always wanted a fawn!) he looked a little raggedy like he could be an older lil guy & he was curled up asleep on his wheel by himself while all the other smaller ratties were inside the igloo, I could see another cute baby agouti dumbo too & there was also a black & white hoody who was curled in the corner just outside the igloo. I REALLY was tempted to get the fawn guy, I even thought about naming him Pumpkin coz he was kinda chubby lol...but I second guessed myself & left him there. Reason being the last rat I got from Petsmart turned into a hormonal monster & caused a lot of issues between my boys, despite being a cuddle bug with me...he was also medium sized when I got him. I keep thinking about pumpkin boy tho...ahhhhh ratties always tug on your heart strings! Idk what my point of this post is haha...maybe to be talked into going back & getting him lol  or maybe I just need to vent coz I know almost ALL of you on here do the same thing & torture yourselves with pet store ratties haha


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I saw an adorable dumbo at the store a few weeks ago and nearly bought her. She came up to see me at the glass with her gigantic ears and my heart freaking melted. I can not imagine what a little cuddler that girl could be.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have to steer clear past the rattie section! I have to remind myself absolute occupancy according to cage calculators in my cage. I really want a PEW. Luckily I MUST wait if I want happy healthy ratties.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh it sucks! I also have my hands full with my 2 new babies I just adopted that I still need to do intros with my other 2 boys...if I had bought that boy that would mean 3 sets of intros! Lol. It was SO tempting tho! He was so scruffy & cute  the b&w hoody was tempting too as I LOVE them!


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ugh I went to the petsmart near me and they keep all the small animals/birds right in the middle of the store so I have to see them. They had my *favorite* color/fur type rat (russian blue rex) and he was a dumbo too! I wanted him so bad, but I have girls so it wouldn't work too well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Really, just about any pet section with live animals is bad for me. I really want mice and have this huge spare cage that I used for my rats and... :/ You see how the problems start.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

The Petsmart I go to is set up the same way, have the birds & small pets slap bang in the middle of the store so to get to other sections you have no choice but to walk past lol...usually I would glance quick & the rat tank is empty like always, but this time I saw the igloo was full of sleepy babies all different colours & then when Mr Pumpkin squeezed himself out of the igloo & curled up onto the wheel I just melted lol...my daughter was next to me looking at the guinea-pigs & was all 'mummy can i get the white guinea-pig' lol guess I'm rubbing off on her!


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I went to the pet shop today to buy more food and treats and had a look in on the rats. They only had two males, one of whom I'm *sure* was from Badger's litter (about the same size, and I've seen him there before). He either had a cut on his eye or had bad porphyrin build up though :/ if it was the latter, I'm not surprised seeing as Badger came to me harvesting a URI. Broke my heart, but I had to control myself because even three rats is pushing it for me right now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahh a while back I saw a fawn hooded boy, and I love fawns and I really wanted to get him :< But my cage has already reached its rat limit.


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

I got both my boy's at pet smart. I've never had any real problems with them.. other than the fact that yerri has had a lot of issues. No hormonal monsters haha.


----------



## Luminescent (May 28, 2013)

My PetSmart has a group of young girls and they're all so cute! ^.^ There was a merle hooded type girl there too, made me want her so bad! :3


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

You think it's hard shopping there? Try working in four different pet stores, all with irresistably cute ratties.... one store has a feeder bin, and they are all babies, and they are all precious.  My Petsmarts always have the absolute cutest hoodies. We got a fawn hooded in the other day... I'm strugglin'. Fortunately I have my two boys now to quell my rat-fever, but if a hairless comes my way, all bets are off!!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I always have to be careful at Petsmart.... I see a chameleon I want or rat I want lol I just back away from the cages hahah. The other day they had this xtra large rat boy he was so cute I love the big ones he was bigger than everyone in his tank.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

JBird said:


> You think it's hard shopping there? Try working in four different pet stores, all with irresistably cute ratties.... one store has a feeder bin, and they are all babies, and they are all precious.


I don't know how you do this and only have two boys! I couldn't even buy treats for my boys without coming away with another rat!


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

Petco got me a few weeks ago. Now I am the owner of a VERY pregnant rat. 

Jokes on me.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Last week after work I went to Petsmart to pick up food since my work doesnt sell that much small animal stuff and I literally sat playing through the glass with a young female, I think a grey capped and I just fell in love with her. The entire 45 mins I was sitting on the floor in front of the tank, not one person asked me if I needed help with anything. If they had, I probably would have asked to take her out... 

But I have 3 and I'm taking on 2 babies soon and I just... couldnt. 

So I cant go into that Petsmart for a lonnnnnnnnnnng time because I canNOT take anymore home!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am SOOO tempted to go back & see if pumpkin boy is there....I doubt my fiance will take me tho, hes actually good for me coz most of the time when I want to go to Petsmart he says no (he drives, i don't) lol.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd try. You may end up really regretting it if you don't. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

What thing that keeps me from getting more right now is both of my rats have a uri and I don't want a third rat to have it.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm going to Petsmart this weekend...its been a while so I doubt hes there, but if he is & he has a good disposition I will probably get him.


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

I got my girl Stella from Petsmart.. she is adorable but was very unsocialized and not as healthy as my other 2 (looks like a runt compared to the others and possibly has breathing issues). They don't seem to take great care of their rats there compared to other stores, at least not the Petsmarts in my region  I'm sure you can find an equally cute or cuter ratty elsewhere!!


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Today my day has been filled with thoughts of three pet shop rats that I keep seeing whenever I go and buy food. Two are in their "adoption scheme" (a scheme for genuinely given up pets, but also for pet shop stock that have gotten "less cute") and have been since May. They look pretty much fully grown. One is in a tank with two others who are obviously much younger than him. He either has a bad eye or a bad case of porphyrin. I'm worried that the porphyrin'd boy will end up on their adoption scheme too, because he has two much younger cage mates (and the store offer a deal if you buy two rats). Either he'll go in with the other two, and we pray that proper introductions are done...or he'll go alone, and I don't know what will happen to the other two, because they don't have any more free adoption tanks :/ 

It's taking everything in my power to remind myself that I don't have enough money for the much larger cage that I want that would house them all, and that I don't have to time to dedicate to a total of 6 rats...not to mention vet bills...

It both makes me happy and breaks my heart to keep seeing them there. At least while they're there, they're not dead :/


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well like I said, I highly doubt this guy is still there...I don't get to go to Petsmart very often, but when I do the rat enclosure is always empty, so they must sell the rats quick [as pets i hope!]...IF hes there I will ask to handle him before making any decisions, I will be surprised tho if hes there.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

PetSmart will not explicitly or knowingly sell rats (or any live animal) as feeders. There prices are also a bit higher to dissuade it.

I'm sorta rooting for him to be there. It'd be like a little ratty romance novel.


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Here in the UK, our main big chain branch is called pets at home.... (There are 3 that are easy for us to get to with having a car, but a 4th shop is opening soon and it will only be like 10 mins away from me on the bus alone)? I am dreading it. This weekend just gone, both mine and my partners hearts got broken....

We went in to get a few basic stuff (toys etc, as we have just got our 4 girls a new cage, the aurora 600) and the rat tank looked empty.... But then we realised there was one lone rattie in there, on their own.  must of only been about 5/6 weeks old. now pets at home openly encourage you to buy them in pairs (which is good) and if there is a odd number in there,say 3 for example (this is what we think must have happened here which resulted in the lone boy being on his own) but they tried to encourage the people buying the pair to take the 3rd one too but failed  we took pity on it, and asked to see it (I am saying 'it' as we didn't know at this point what sex it was) looked so cute and gorgeous then found out it was a boy  now if he had been a she, we could of got them and a week in quarantine then do trust training and quickly introduced to our girls before our wedding on the 20th (my best friend is taking the rats in for 3 days while we go London- she loves them but is not used to them) so don't think she could of dealed with one more....

However my partner went back on Monday, and was going to get him if he was still there as he won't leave a rat on its own but luckily he got told the original people came back who took his brothers and took him too as they felt bad for leaving him  xxxxxxxx


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

AJ Black-Savage said:


> Here in the UK, our main big chain branch is called pets at home.... (There are 3 that are easy for us to get to with having a car, but a 4th shop is opening soon and it will only be like 10 mins away from me on the bus alone)? I am dreading it. This weekend just gone, both mine and my partners hearts got broken....
> 
> We went in to get a few basic stuff (toys etc, as we have just got our 4 girls a new cage, the aurora 600) and the rat tank looked empty.... But then we realised there was one lone rattie in there, on their own.  must of only been about 5/6 weeks old. now pets at home openly encourage you to buy them in pairs (which is good) and if there is a odd number in there,say 3 for example (this is what we think must have happened here which resulted in the lone boy being on his own) but they tried to encourage the people buying the pair to take the 3rd one too but failed  we took pity on it, and asked to see it (I am saying 'it' as we didn't know at this point what sex it was) looked so cute and gorgeous then found out it was a boy  now if he had been a she, we could of got them and a week in quarantine then do trust training and quickly introduced to our girls before our wedding on the 20th (my best friend is taking the rats in for 3 days while we go London- she loves them but is not used to them) so don't think she could of dealed with one more....
> 
> However my partner went back on Monday, and was going to get him if he was still there as he won't leave a rat on its own but luckily he got told the original people came back who took his brothers and took him too as they felt bad for leaving him  xxxxxxxx


Might I add, we can't take no more boys ATM, as our two current ones came from a breeder and are 13 weeks old this week. They would of been twice the size of him and are very confident and loving boys, so would of been worried if they bullied him etc. they play fight a lot now so don't think he would of coped being in with him.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Pets at Home is where I've been, AJ! I hope that if the two younger boys generate any interest, the owners will not take much persuading to take the larger boy too. He's a lovely blue siamese, I'd have him in an instant if only I had the resources available!

I hope your pumpkin boy is still there too, Eden! If he is, you know it just has to be


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

lalalauren said:


> Pets at Home is where I've been, AJ! I hope that if the two younger boys generate any interest, the owners will not take much persuading to take the larger boy too. He's a lovely blue siamese, I'd have him in an instant if only I had the resources available!
> 
> I hope your pumpkin boy is still there too, Eden! If he is, you know it just has to be


Where abouts are you lalalauren?


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> I have to steer clear past the rattie section! I have to remind myself absolute occupancy according to cage calculators in my cage. I really want a PEW. Luckily I MUST wait if I want happy healthy ratties.


Where are you located because I have 2 month old twin albino girls to adopt for a friend. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Really, just about any pet section with live animals is bad for me. I really want mice and have this huge spare cage that I used for my rats and... :/ You see how the problems start.


I have this same problem.... If we have a spare cage, I want to fill it  but without thinking of the lack of space in our back room. Lol. (If we are doing quarantine and trust training they are kept in the front room) xxxxxx


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

I got my first 2 Bella & Talia from petsmart. They were babies so easy to socialize & train. They only lick since I trained them they have never bit or even nipped anyone. I went there again to look for bigger igloos & I came across Aria & Nymphadora. I couldn't leave without them. They made 8 girls. My fiance has now banned me from going to petsmart. They were abit older & aggressive they are doing much better since my other girls are showing them what is expected of them. But they only let me hold them for 5 mins. Where as Bella & Talia will cuddle me for hours. I just took on a friend's rats for her I got a girl coming next week to pick up 2 boys. It's gonna be hard on me as I named them & play with them & everything so I'm getting attached. But I'm making her a rattie booklet of info as this is her first time. I'm making a copy for my house in case I need a sitter for whatever reason. Plus my brother can benefit from it lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

AJ Black-Savage said:


> Where abouts are you lalalauren?


I'm down in Kent! It's a shame I don't know anyone on the forum who lives closer, otherwise we could pool our resources and I could be happy that those boys that I've fallen in love with will have an amazing home!


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Well if you are ever up near the East Midlands area (Leicester, Birmingham, Nottingham etc) let me know  xxxxxx


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm located in Ohio, but I really can't take on anymore rats. I've several pups left from an oops litter that haven't been adopted.

And spare cages is an awful conundrum. They cost too much and come in handy enough that tossing them isn't recommended, but they are open and available if say some sweet pet needs a new home. I've so many bird cages it becomes difficult! Luckily, the big one was just modded into a rat cage so I can stop getting tempted to buy a cockatiel, but I've still a finch cage and another cage suitable for budgies...


----------

